# Decisions,decisions



## hikerdad (Oct 14, 2017)

Here's my conundrum. I have owned 2 Ariens snowblower during my lifetime, and both served me well. In 2008, I purchased a house on almost 2 acres of land, so I purchased a John Deere residential tractor LA125, and was talked into buying the 44 inch snowblower attachment.
For a few years, it worked well, but the Spring/Fall installations were a pain. In addition, I have been through two engines. Two small-engine repair shops in the area have told me that the Local John Deere dealer should have NEVER sold this attachment for this low end tractor. My B.
A wise person (my father) once told me to buy one tool for one purpose, especially in this case.
So I'm in the market for another Ariens. I want my JD tractor to last a few more years forward work.
I have a very long wide driveway, and a long commute, and work in Healthcare, so I need to be reliable and on time, and a nasty commute, especially when it snows.
I need a machine to clear the driveway quickly and efficiently.
I'm looking at purchasing the Beast: Ariens Deluxe 30 for about $1400 at Lowe's. Besides the price, am I looking at too much power for my needs? I don't care a shot about the handwarmers, but the zero-turn and the perceived speed at which I can clear the driveway (especially with the 30 inch swath) is appealing. I also prefer the steel chute. Has anyone had any experience with this model? I know it has the EFI engine, but I have seen some posts from some folks that it's a workout to move around.
Thanks in advance for any advice from a HomeMOANER who can't make up his mind!
.


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

hikerdad said:


> Here's my conundrum...


Welcome to the forum!

I can't answer all your questions but I'm on a quest for the Holy Grail that might have helped you a week ago.
Check out the partial database over here and join in if you have the time. 
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...473-choosing-snowblower-spreadsheet-data.html


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

I use several non-efi deluxe 30s and they are not too bad to move around. Auto turn on 1 and disengage clutch on the other. I like them both. My only suggestion: Purchase it from a dealer vs a retail store.


----------



## jburson250 (Oct 25, 2017)

Knowing where you live, i.e. amount of snow you deal with, would help the other members give an opinion.

How long is your driveway and how bad are the snow plow piles at the end?

I owned two lesser machines before buying an Ariens Pro (420 cc engine). It's a snow removal beast, and I recommend it. Unfortunately, they're not sold at Lowe's.

Choose wisely!


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

hikerdad said:


> I also prefer the steel chute.
> .



I can speak from experience on Toro's plastic (prob ABS) chute, and it is darn tuff, and guaranteed for life. I can't speak for other brands, but don't cross Toro off your list just because it has a "plastic" chute.


----------



## Scrounger (Nov 27, 2016)

I was in the same vote as you and I decided going up the Platinum 30 SHO was a better option than the Deluxe 30. A bit more money but the extra features and the better chute control really seemed to be worth it. I live in Northeast PA and our snow is all over the map as fas as wet dry 2" or 18" it all depends on the storm. I figured the extra power and build quality would just help out and it would last for a good long time. 

matthew


----------



## grump99 (Oct 6, 2017)

I was in the same exact boat as you. Healthcare worker, live in central PA. Our driveway is 750 feet long. Main section is only 9 feet wide, but flares to about 15 feet near the ends. Also have 30x50 foot section in front of garage.

I bought a deluxe 28 (smaller engine) thinking it would make quick work of any storm. We had a blizzard in March with about 20 inches of powder snow. It took a lot more time to clear than I anticipated. 

The snow was at the top of the auger housing and it would clear it, but it was slow going. On the first pass the engine would bog down even in 1st gear unless I let it catch itself. I had to take smaller bites after the initial pass. It took about 2 hours to make the driveway passable and about 3-4 for a nice cleanup. It also felt like the drivetrain was getting beat up with the stopping/starting.

I know this is not a direct comparison. I have not used the Deluxe 30 or larger models with the more powerful engines. I think the 28 would have been perfectly fine in an average 8-10 inch storm, but I always like to be prepared for the worst case scenario. I did like the controls on the Ariens and it turned on a dime.


My advice would be to get the biggest engine with the widest auger you can reasonably afford. When you have a big snowfall and you need to be at work it will be money well spent. I ended up selling the Deluxe 28 and went with a Honda HSS1332. Hope this helps.


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

i have a cub cadet lawn tractor with that very same snow blower attachment, only difference for a JD is the front frame mount other wise they are made by the same company sharing almost all the same parts save some mount brackets and belts. the snow blade is the same only jd has a lift and turn that CC dosen't, 

IMMO! guys.
it was one of the biggest wastes of my cash on lawn gear, sit's in my car storage barn collecting dirt and dust. 
for my 1/4 mile long shop drive we use a atv quad with a bercomac 14 hp self powered 2 stage blower and what a beast ,Versatile Plus 48" Snowblower - Bercomac yes it' has a big dollar price yet if one already has a atv or utv and a big long drive these save time. big time


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

PS

big drive, parking area heavy snow belt area , it is best to think big machine. 
personally i'mm there, our 2 shops have long drive ways to them, we use the atv on one,where the drive is shorter, our big shop the drive is closer to 2.000 feet we use our rhino utv side by side,which is water cooled, has the heater,winshield and side certain options, plus is street legal optioned, that one has the big 72 inch berco, head lamp and battery box kit.options Vantage 72" Snowblower - Bercomac
2 passes and done. no plow banks at each side , the snow is up to 30 feet away on the sides ,we are nice & dry, warm when done. spring time or when not in use it takes 5 min's to drop off and use the machine like a car, 

please don't let me sound like i'm a dealer.I'M NOT. i have big to deal with and went big when we needed.


----------

